# Please help...limping dog



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Just my opinion but I would go back to the vet. First of all your pup could be having growing pains, they can be VERY painful, I hope that is all it is. However limping is not normal and I would want my dog checked back out and probably re-xrayed. 

I am experiencing lameness in front with my dog, 6 months ago her radiographs looked good, her comparison this past week had changes. New xrays could show something now. I hope not, I hope it is just growing pains. 

Good luck, sorry for the sore pupper, it really is not fun is it


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

If she's having issues like this out of nowhere, I would definitely say a visit to the vet is in order. Give her big hugs and keep us updated!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Growing dogs, especially at that age, can have something called panosteitis (often referred to as "pano") that can cause intermittent lameness. I'd also suspect a tick-borne disease (TBD) depending on the area you live in.

Here's a very good article on pano.

Have you discussed this specific issue with your vet yet?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would not run, jump or play hard with her for a couple of days and see if that will help. If it doesnt then get her back to the vet and have xrays done to make sure it isnt somehing more serious. Are you in an area where she could have gotten a tick bite and it is causing the limp now. Ask him for the test. (I cant remember the name of it) Hopefully with bed rest she will be better. 

Welcome to the forum and I hope you enjoy your time here. We would love to see pictures of your pretty girl.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Are you in an area where she could have gotten a tick bite and it is causing the limp now. Ask him for the test. (I cant remember the name of it)


You probably mean SNAP 4Dx, which tests for some of the TBD big hitters and heartworm to boot.


----------



## jakegsxr11 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have read up on pano, I didn't want to mention it right away because I didn't want to steer anyone that way. I don't think it could be a tick, too cold for them right now. I have not discussed anything with the vet yet. Concerning going to the vet I try and go by a rule of if I would go to the Dr., and as of now I can't say that I would with it being so random. When dealing with dysplasia, weather it be in the hips or elbow does it come and go or is it someting that you notice most of the time? I'll try to get a picture up tonight, she's a cutie! I will try and limit her play time and maybe give it a few more days before a trip to the vet. thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I would limit activity like you said & watch for improvement. She also could have a knee injury. As long as it's not a tear it will improve with rest & sometimes rimadyl. My Husky mix had knee injury around Halloween, we don't know what she did. She did get better & now is 100%. It took two rounds of rest and rimadyl, the first time her progress backslid so we did it again. Dogs do weird stuff. Hopefully your dog just has growing pains, I've never been that lucky. My Dalton had OCD at 5-6 months (it's a front leg issue, I'm not trying to scare you). Pano wanders, so if it is that it could move to another leg. They can usually see pano on an x-ray. GL


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

jakegsxr11 said:


> I have read up on pano, I didn't want to mention it right away because I didn't want to steer anyone that way. I don't think it could be a tick, too cold for them right now. I have not discussed anything with the vet yet. Concerning going to the vet I try and go by a rule of if I would go to the Dr., and as of now I can't say that I would with it being so random. When dealing with dysplasia, weather it be in the hips or elbow does it come and go or is it someting that you notice most of the time? I'll try to get a picture up tonight, she's a cutie! I will try and limit her play time and maybe give it a few more days before a trip to the vet. thanks for the help so far.


If the hips looked good early, I wouldn't worry too much about dysplasia just yet. I am sure it 'could' happen but in that short time I doubt it could go from good to limping. My pup was dx HD at 9 months, and she was limping BUT her hips were UGLY when we took the picture, we suspect they had been that way from birth. Don't think HD yet, think much more routine and not serious. Many dogs have HD and never limp too. 

Pups can play and cause a sprain too. They can take a long time to really heal. I like your rule of thumb about the vet, but if you are concerned... Rest is good, so waiting to see if it improves is fine.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

jakegsxr11 said:


> I don't think it could be a tick, too cold for them right now.


Unfortunately, ticks can and do crop up in surprisingly cold weather. They're much, much rarer, but it's not impossible at all. Also, if the dog was infected back in the fall, she could have been subclinical for months (even years in some cases!) and then have a flare-up of the disease. The SNAP 4Dx is a _relatively_ inexpensive blood test, so it's often worth ruling out the common TBDs if there's any chance the dog was exposed at any point.

The fact that the lameness is confined to one leg doesn't point strongly toward Lyme, but it's both possible and easy to rule out.


----------



## jakegsxr11 (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks for the info on the lymes/ticks I did not know you could be subclinical for a period of time. I've never seen a dog with lymes disease, but my friend had it once. He was very ill, do dogs react in a similar fasion? If so I don't think that is the issue because she seems to be feeling and eating well. I will surely ask for the snap 4 test if she doesn't improve in the next couple of days and I have to bring her in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*How many times has this happened*

How many times has this hapened?
How long has she been limping?
Maybe it's a sprain.
I would see a vet though.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We had a a golden with Pano a long time ago. She outgrew it nicely with no further bone problems( especially once she was moved to a lower protein food from puppy food). Pano usually travels from leg to leg, and also causes a slight fever. Have you taken her temp at the time that her pain flairs up. If it's only in one leg, one of the frustrating-because-hard-to-diagnos things it could be is an old fashioned soft issue injury. These are frustrating and persistent, but do eventually come around with rest. Once at about ten months, Finn started limping while we were traveling, so I took him into nearby Cornell very worried. Turned out, he had a broken toe. It just healed on its own. I am sure you checked her paws, pads , and nails already, but maybe each individual toe? How are her "acls"?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

jakegsxr11 said:


> thanks for the info on the lymes/ticks I did not know you could be subclinical for a period of time. I've never seen a dog with lymes disease, but my friend had it once. He was very ill, do dogs react in a similar fasion? If so I don't think that is the issue because she seems to be feeling and eating well. I will surely ask for the snap 4 test if she doesn't improve in the next couple of days and I have to bring her in.


Sometimes the only sign of Lyme in a dog is intermittent lameness, which is why I always suggest it in a situation like this. It's not a shoe-in, since the lameness doesn't move from limb to limb and there are no other symptoms, but it's certainly possible. The other typical symptoms are lymph swelling, fever, and loss of appetite, but just because she doesn't have those doesn't mean she doesn't have Lyme.

Anaplasmosis (also a TBD) can also cause intermittent joint pain.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

A younger dog can partially tear or tear the CCL and show signs of intermittent pain too...when they forget to hold it just right. I would visit a vet sooner rather than later Crying with pain is unusual in most Goldens. They're know for being stoic.


----------



## jakegsxr11 (Feb 25, 2009)

it happens from 3 to maybe 7 times per day since Saturday. She only limps when it acts up, otherwise no sypmtoms. Her paws, toes, nails and everything look and feel perfect. Her legamints seem fine but I don't know much about checking that. How do you take a dogs temperature and what should it be? This is my first dog so I hope this isn't a dumb question. I did switch her to adult dog food on Monday just out of coincidence. I think I will give her until Sunday and if it is still going on to the vet we will go on Monday. I read that you may be able to check for pano by pinching in the center of the bone in question, if the dog has pain response then that may be it. Has anyone done this? How hard do I pinch, light, hard, medium? I've felt along all the bones but I wouldn't say I pinched.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I would definitely see the Vet.

Please don't consider what I type below as a possibility. I'm just reporting what I went through with Comet.

Comet used to do this same thing almost his entire life, from about the time he was 3 years old on. Always his right-front leg. He would be fine, then all of a sudden he would start hobbling along, holding that paw/leg up in the air. And he never left my sight between being 'ok' and 'not ok'.

He did it for almost 10 years. We never found any cause for it.

Interestingly, if I would toss a tenni-ball for him, he would magically be ok and go running after it! He may or may not go back to limping after a couple of tosses of the tenni-ball.

My Vet said it was possible it was a sympathy-limp. She said she had seen it before in smarter dogs. In short, he wanted attention.

We never found a single problem with his leg his entire 12 year life.


----------



## jakegsxr11 (Feb 25, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I would definitely see the Vet.
> 
> My Vet said it was possible it was a sympathy-limp. She said she had seen it before in smarter dogs. In short, he wanted attention.


 
I have already considered this, and have not ruled it out. She is smart and it could fit. Not to worry though, I don't plan on just saying that's what it is without going to the vet or trying every other diagnosis first.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool. That's what I wanted to be sure of 



jakegsxr11 said:


> I have already considered this, and have not ruled it out. She is smart and it could fit. Not to worry though, I don't plan on just saying that's what it is without going to the vet or trying every other diagnosis first.


----------



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

she wasnt playing in the snow or anything was she? I have had alot of goldens get the snow between there toes, and it makes them sore


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

jakegsxr11 said:


> I have read up on pano, I didn't want to mention it right away because I didn't want to steer anyone that way. I don't think it could be a tick, too cold for them right now. I have not discussed anything with the vet yet. Concerning going to the vet I try and go by a rule of if I would go to the Dr., and as of now I can't say that I would with it being so random. When dealing with dysplasia, weather it be in the hips or elbow does it come and go or is it someting that you notice most of the time? I'll try to get a picture up tonight, she's a cutie! I will try and limit her play time and maybe give it a few more days before a trip to the vet. thanks for the help so far.


Not sure where your from, but I had Liberty at the vet recently...he said he has been seeing dogs with fleas and tick all winter in MAINE! (45th parallel)


----------



## jakegsxr11 (Feb 25, 2009)

she does love to play in the snow here in Wisconsin but it does not seem to be sore between her toes. I suppose if ticks can survive in Maine they can in WI also. I tried the pinch test for pano and no response, even to a quite hard pinch....









I guess i don't know how to put up a pic, I just get the box with a red x. sorry


----------



## jakegsxr11 (Feb 25, 2009)

It just happened to her again and I was inspecting her leg. As I was stretching and bending it her knee popped or clicked. After that happend she was fine again. What does that point to?


----------



## jakegsxr11 (Feb 25, 2009)

Mom to the rescue with a pic!








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30904760&id=208201199


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Could it be any kind of hairline fracture/minor joint dislocation from crazy playing/ puppy athletic feats? Maybe patellar luxation? The pop/click makes me think joint. I am not a vet, but Moverking and Tippykayak are good with this stuff.


----------



## jakegsxr11 (Feb 25, 2009)

Mom- Yes, it could be a hairline fracture. I’m more leaning towards her joint now. We are going to try very hard to get her to REST and let it heal, hopefully it will help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your dog is adorable*

Your dog is adorable.
When our Snobear sprained his paw, leg a week ago he limped about 3-4 days, but then all of a sudden stopped. Snobear was 9 years old in Dec. 2008.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Popping and then the clicking could also be a patella problem. It is known in Goldens and can be painful. I tried to find a good website but haven't been able to.

Popping hocks sometimes need to be corrected surgically and sometimes do not. I have had 2 Pugs in the past who required surgery.

I would have her checked by your vet.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's a good explanation of a luxating patella

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2084&aid=457


----------



## amberstonepets (Feb 26, 2009)

You need to get a test done for tick borne diseases asap!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do not wait, and it could be from a tick bite this fall, as she is now showing progressive symptoms...do not walk, run to your vet for the snap 4 test for lyme and echrilichosis for sure...please for your pup!


----------



## amberstonepets (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, ticks survive in wi in winter, and even so, it could be from a tick bite this fall! My daughters dog started limping periodically just 2 weeks ago and we live in wi... The dog has lyme disease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get to your vet!


----------



## jakegsxr11 (Feb 25, 2009)

We have a vet appointment scheduled for monday morning. That is the soonest we could get her in. I will keep everyone updated. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*lIMPING ON AND OFF RAR LEG---FIRST THING THAT POPPED INTO MY MIND WAS LUXATING PATELLA. MY KAYCEE HAD TO HAVE HER RIGT KNEE OPERATED ON AT 16 MONTHS FOR THIS CONDITION AND THEN 14 MONTHS LATER HER LEFT KNEE HAD TO BE OPERATED ON.*

*SHE WAS PLAYING WITH HER LITTERMATE BROTHER, STOPPED AND LIMPED A FEW STEPS, THEN WENT BACK TO PLAY. LATER SHE LIMPED FOR QUITE A WHILE AND I WAS TERRIFIED--3 YEARS EARLIER I HAD LOST MY 12 1/2 YEAR OLD IRISH SETTER TO BONE CANCER IN REAR LEG AND IT STARTED WITH THE LIMP.*

*HER 2ED KNEEE ENDED UP BEING WORSE THAN THE FIRST ONE. MY VET COULD BARELY MOVE HER LEG AND THAT KNEE CAP JUMPED OUT OF PLACE. I LOST MY PRECIOUS GIRL LAT MAY 25 TO CANCER AT 8 YRS9 MONTHS, BUT SHE HAD NEVER HAD ANOTHER PROBLEM WITH HER KNEES AFTER THE SURGERIES.*


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is a picture of kaycee taken right after we got her home following her2ed surgery.


----------



## jakegsxr11 (Feb 25, 2009)

ohhh, I hope she doesn't need surgery. She looks so sad laying there with a cast on her leg. It does seem like a knee problem though because if I bend it too far , like past 70 degrees she whimpers. but If it bend it a couple of times it seems to make it better. I'm thinking that when I bend it it may be sliding the knee cap back into place. I hope I'm wrong, and she just sprained it or something.


----------



## jakegsxr11 (Feb 25, 2009)

ok, this has happened 2 more times tonight and it is definately her knee cap : ( Both times when she has held up her leg tonight I could feel her knee cap was moved to the inside of her leg. If i apply slight pressure to the cap back towards the center and straighten her leg it slides right back into place and then she's fine. I suppose we'll see what the vet says on Monday.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It does very much sound like luxating patella. I hope it is nt, u itsue ound like it. Thoughts are with you and your little girl.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Either luxating patella or cruciate rupture. Give her a *buffered* aspirin (*With a whole meal*) at night to help her rest until you get to the Vet.

Don't give one in the daytime. You want her to self-limit her activity level.


----------



## jakegsxr11 (Feb 25, 2009)

Gixxer does have a luxating patella. The vet will not do surgery until she is full grown, at least 12 months. Her bones/growth plates need to be closed before they can operate. We will have to live with this for another month and a half. It doesn't seem to be causing her alot pain, I just hate having to put her knee cap back in place. Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor girl. Hopefully the surgery will be a big success and she will be running and playing. Give her a big kiss.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ouch, best wishes for a complete and speedy recovery!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

jakegsxr11 said:


> Gixxer does have a luxating patella. The vet will not do surgery until she is full grown, at least 12 months. Her bones/growth plates need to be closed before they can operate. We will have to live with this for another month and a half. It doesn't seem to be causing her alot pain, I just hate having to put her knee cap back in place. Thanks again for all of your help.


Sorry we didn't figure that out faster for you. It's really common, but I tend to think of TBDs before common physical causes, and an LP made more sense since the limp wasn't moving around.

On the upside, LP surgery tends to have an excellent prognosis for full lifetime recovery. Keep us posted, OK?


----------

